# Teacup chicks



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

And I thought I've heard it all! LOL.
https://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/6183166507.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here I thought you were getting all touchy feely.

For those of us that know better that wouldn't work but it could work for those that don't.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awwwww!!!They were cute and tiny.Never heard of tea cup chicks, though,just dogs like tea cup poodles.They'd get trampled here....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OH oh, someone watch CQ. She might find a way to get her some Teacup Chicks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL, all CQ has to do is buy some Serama chicks. Then call them "teacup chicks" and sell them on craigslist. She could bump the price up a dollar or two and make a little profit.
It wouldnt be deceiving because the chicks would fit in a teacup no problem.
I've seen "teacup pigs." They arnt so "teacup" once they get bigger and fatter lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My neighbor wanted one of those poor babies. I saw something on TV that explained those poor little pigs were malnourished and that's the only reason they were so small.

Serama owners are dedicated owners. If she gets some there's no way she's letting any of them go. That's kind of the reason I stayed away from them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh no,no little chickens for me.I won't do anything smaller than an EE no matter how cute they are.I like big chickens.What I really want is an ostrich or two so I'd have a big bird to ride.Couldn't you just see me riding an ostrich down the road....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chuckle, chuckle. Now I know you've lost it. What's more frightening is that I have little doubt you'd do exactly that if you could.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Oh no,no little chickens for me.I won't do anything smaller than an EE no matter how cute they are.I like big chickens.What I really want is an ostrich or two so I'd have a big bird to ride.Couldn't you just see me riding an ostrich down the road....


We think alike regarding no little chickens and an EE is about as small as I'd get. 
I like big chickens too, but that's where it ends lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love big chickens too. But my faves do include Top Hats.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've looked for day old ostriches but there aren't any close farms here and one would cost big money to be shipped.But I always got an ear out for one.I look in Ohio,KY,IND and MICH and watch live stock sales.Maybe some day I'll get lucky or expand my search a little to the south.I know they're out there somewhere....


----------



## toriisan (Jul 17, 2017)

I was expecting something that looks similar to quails though.


----------

